

CS Master's Degree - rcach001

What school allows non-CS grad students to pursue a Master&#x27;s Degree in CS?<p>NOTE: I have a bachelor&#x27;s degree in Civil Engineering.
======
mechgrad
Plenty of schools will you just usually will have to take some undergrad
courses like jlund said to make sure you have the knowledge.

Source: doing this from a mechanical engineering degree this year.

What I did, went and talked to my local university's CS advisor to see how I
could pursue a degree in CS and they suggested that instead of a second
bachelors I go for a MS.

So if you have a local college you would like to go to or if your alma mater
has a degree program that interests you I suggest making an appointment with
an advisor to talk about options. Many times you can start off non-degree and
switch to degree seeking grad after a set amount of hours.

------
jlund3
From what I understand, many schools allow this with some required provisional
courses to prove that you are competent with CS fundamentals. That said,
you'll want a solid math background and you'll want to be at least decent at
writing code. For this reason, people who do this typically come from math,
stats, or engineering backgrounds.

------
raginbajin
Both UIUC and UIS (University of Illinois) both have Master's programs that
will accept students that are non-cs grads. Like what @jlund3 mentioned, they
just need to have some CS fundamental classes or be able to show that you have
those skill sets.

------
willwill100
University of Bristol has a great masters conversion course

------
floridianfisher
I would like to know this as well.

